
Google has ticked off IBM, Oracle, and many in the open-source world - amaajemyfren
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-ibm-istio-trademark-open-source-2020-7
======
smartbit
Discussion 3 days ago _Why IBM doesn’t agree with Google’s Open Usage Commons
for the Istio project (ibm.com)_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23776994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23776994)

------
amaajemyfren
There is concern that some people can not access the link. Here it is from Web
Archive:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200712115236/http://www.busine...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200712115236/http://www.businessinsider.com/google-
ibm-istio-trademark-open-source-2020-7?IR=T)

------
stunt
I'm not sure if calling Kubernetes a strategic mistake is real.

The fight over container orchestration was not over until everyone felt safe
and could trust it. Development experience, features etc did play a role as
well, but it probably couldn't win it alone. CNCF played a huge role to its
widespread success if you don't count early adopters.

I'm not sure if this is a right move after all the support that Google did put
behind CNCF.

I personally would be more happy to see Google being more transparent with
their intends instead of saying it's all about trademark management.

------
jart
Google needs improvement on self awareness w.r.t. open source. They used to be
better at generating good will in the community. They've certainly done a lot
to make many people needlessly unhappy in recent years. It's like a fat cat
who owns the whole cake, yet claws the little guy for wanting a few crumbs.

------
fierarul
Tempest in a teapot. What's wrong with competing open source foundations?
Wrong people on the board?!

I find this supremely rich considering OpenJDK is 100% Oracle and not under
the wing of any foundation. So much for open governance. Of course OpenJDK as
an internal Oracle project has some hybrid imaginary "board" where Oracle has
2 of the 5 seats by default and you need 4 votes to veto something (which
means, no dice without Oracle).

IBM of all should be used to fork projects just to control the pace and
trademark. See the recent GraalVM fork (made by RedHat).

~~~
tomComb
This is about pushing Google too live up to its commitments, and to its
reputation as one of the biggest supporters of open source.

Comparing it to Oracle (or AWS etc) is a bit of a red herring as they are no
friends to open source and make no bones about being ruthlessly out for
themselves.

~~~
fierarul
As an outsider all I see is political struggle of the kind corporations
create.

As an user of open source I don't see why I would be stressed out this project
didn't land under the stewardship of CNCF, a foundation created just 5 years
ago.

------
zozbot234
If this is a pure trademark issue, what keeps the "ticked off" organizations
from forking the project under a non-trademarked name? Just call it
cloudweasel, or something.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
Only Google considers it to be a trademark issue. The external developers were
hoping that having the project in the CNCF would allow them to have more say
over its development while still benefiting from Google's ongoing
contributions. Now they have to pick one or the other.

------
hrcxxx
Paywall. Not cool.

~~~
smartbit
With [https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-
chrome/](https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-chrome/) no paywall
issues for me.

~~~
paulie_a
Thanks for the project link. I've just been using the "don't show articles
from____" feature in my Android/google news feed.

------
nix23
Crazy i don't see a paywall, are they turning the paywall of if they have many
hits without logins? Maybe??

~~~
prepend
I don’t think I’ve ever been to business insider and I had a subscriber
blocker pop up instead of the article.

~~~
nix23
NO i mean when different ip's in a short time go to the Article with out
reading it (login), they open the paywall so that they can 'hide' the paywall,
a still be linked to sites like HN.

Why the down-vote? I have uBlock and Privacy Badger and no login at
businessinsider and i see no paywall.

Proof: [https://imgur.com/a/53MNorf](https://imgur.com/a/53MNorf)

EDIT: Nice i see! Everyone mentioned 'paywall' got a Down-vote @HN maybe wanna
block that poorly written BI robot?

~~~
nix23
Test mentioning 'pafwall' ;)

------
capableweb
Annoying paywall, how is businessinsider.com even allowed on HN nowadays? Here
is the full article: [http://archive.is/1oTMU](http://archive.is/1oTMU)

> While Istio is an open-source project — meaning anybody, anywhere can
> contribute code

Seems the meaning of open source is getting more and more perverse as time
goes on. Open source never has meant that anyone can contribute code, it's
just about you being able to use/modify the code as you wish. In no way does
open source projects automatically means they have an open governance,
although those two licenses/methods are often combined together.

~~~
pndy
> Annoying paywall, how is businessinsider.com even allowed on HN nowadays?

Just a "funny" thing to share: because of adblocking extensions I'm unable
load any of their articles - whatever I click from BI, no matter if it's US or
Polish version, I'm getting 404.

~~~
consumer451
I have my iOS Safari set to display webpages in Reader View by default. Among
the benefits is that BI’s paywall is avoided. I imagine that Reader Mode would
also work for this purpose on Firefox desktop.

Also, I have Firefox Focus set as a Safari content blocker and have no issues.

~~~
hbogert
If you're fast enough to click the reader button, the paywall is indeed
omitted

